# Fluval 406 Canister making whooshing noises please help!!



## sarahmay87 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I bought a Fluval 406 canister for my 55 gallon tank about 4 or 5 months ago. For the past month the Canister has been making a constant "whooshing" noise inside the canister, it is not forcing any bubbles through the output nozzle. I have no idea what to do.. but it happens every few seconds.. and its driving me bonkers. It sounds like there could be air trapped inside the canister but im not sure.. or even how to fully fix that problem. If anyone could help me out i would be so greatful. This is my first canister filter

Thanks!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

give the can a good wiggle or tip it toward the outlet side , you should see an air purge


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

sometimes even pumping the priming valve works too. with difficult canisters sometimes i fill up the intake side to push out any air. i usually try the wiggle/side dump first tho


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I agree with macframalama. Shake it a few times gently or try plunging the plunger thing. If that doesnt work and you have a powerhead handy you can shoot water up the intake. That will remove all the bubbles for sure. If its still is getting air than you might have a possible air leak from a bad seal. Was the filter brand new when you bought it or used?


----------

